
Ludacris Seeks New Musical Talent via Web or Cellphone - pchristensen
http://blog.wired.com/music/2008/06/rapper-ludacris.html
======
aston
RCRD LBL, Normative, WeMix. I'm psyched for all these techy twists on record
labels. The music industry is due for a distribution shake up like mainstream
media is experiencing now with blogs, vlogs, and podcasts. It's just an issue
of who's gonna be there first and/or who does it best.

I'm kinda hoping these guys suck, though, so I can clean up when I start my
own...

